# HR22-100 SATA compatibility



## mikehall (Oct 9, 2008)

I just got HDed by Direct TV last Sat and have an HR22-100 DVR with a SATA plug-in. I'm looking for an external SATA drive of 750 Mb - 1 T to hook up. After an hour and a half trying to get a human at Direct technical the little jerk pretended I was hallucinating about the plug and acted like he never heard of SATA.

Anybody know of a drive that will work with this?

THX.......... mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

mikehall said:


> I just got HDed by Direct TV last Sat and have an HR22-100 DVR with a SATA plug-in. I'm looking for an external SATA drive of 750 Mb - 1 T to hook up. After an hour and a half trying to get a human at Direct technical the little jerk pretended I was hallucinating about the plug and acted like he never heard of SATA.
> 
> Anybody know of a drive that will work with this?
> 
> THX.......... mike


Welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s

This is only an assumption on my part but with the HR22 being basically a HR21 with a larger hard drive but keep away from the Seagate FreeAgent Pro eSATA drives.

Their external enclosure has had problems with the HR21s, mine included.

I wound up removing the drive and putting it into an Antec MX-1 eSATA enclosure and it works fine.

The following is a big thread but has some good info. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=92029

Most any drive should work. Enclosures may be an issue.

Mike


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

mikehall said:


> I just got HDed by Direct TV last Sat and have an HR22-100 DVR with a SATA plug-in. I'm looking for an external SATA drive of 750 Mb - 1 T to hook up. After an hour and a half trying to get a human at Direct technical the little jerk pretended I was hallucinating about the plug and acted like he never heard of SATA.
> 
> Anybody know of a drive that will work with this?
> 
> THX.......... mike


D* doesn't support the esta option yet. If you do it get a least a 1Tb, the HR22 already has a bigger drive than the HR21s I think it is 750mb..100hours of Hd vs the HR21s 50 hours of hd


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

ticmxman said:


> D* doesn't support the esta option yet. If you do it get a least a 1Tb, the HR22 already has a bigger drive than the HR21s I think it is 750mb..100hours of Hd vs the HR21s 50 hours of hd


The HR22s have 500GB drives which is ≈100 hrs of MPEG4 HD. 

Mike


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> The HR22s have 500GB drives which is ≈100 hrs of MPEG4 HD.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike, I would still got to 1tb if I was going to fool with it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ticmxman said:


> Thanks Mike, I would still got to 1tb if I was going to fool with it.


I have a Seagate Xtreme 1.5TB and it is working perfectly with my HR21-700. Had to change jumper cables, wouldn't work with the eSATA jumper cable from my 750 and I replaced it with cable that was working with an FAP and it works fine. Bought it at BB for $229. Comes in 1TB, also. If you need a cable, get a SIIG type 2. Seagate does not ship the eSATA jumper cable with any of their eSATAs.

Rich


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

*Forget the Seagate* - this is proven:

http://www.supermediastore.com/west...acs-sata300-7200rpm-caviar-gp-hard-drive.html

with an Antec MX 1

or this straight up -

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11240846&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|84|31022|31023&N=4013468&Mo=32&pos=1&No=10&ViewAll=33&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=31023&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10626-Cat31022&topnav=


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

ticmxman said:


> Thanks Mike, I would still got to 1tb if I was going to fool with it.


I agree. For me anyway, it would be a marginal increase for the cost.

Especially considering the cost difference between 750GB and 1TB is $20-$30.

Mike


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

1999cobra said:


> or this straight up -
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11240846&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|84|31022|31023&N=4013468&Mo=32&pos=1&No=10&ViewAll=33&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=31023&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10626-Cat31022&topnav=


maybe its changed, but wasn't there posts saying WD MyBooks did not work well?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

1999cobra said:


> *Forget the Seagate* - this is proven:
> 
> http://www.supermediastore.com/west...acs-sata300-7200rpm-caviar-gp-hard-drive.html
> 
> ...


I'm not sure it really matters too much which drive is in the enclosure.

The enclosures seem to be what causes the issues.

The Antec MX1 is known to work with the HR21 while the Seagate FreeAgent Pro doesn't work.

Take the drive out of the FreeAgent Pro enclosure and put it the MX1 and it works fine.

Mike


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

mikehall said:


> I just got HDed by Direct TV last Sat and have an HR22-100 DVR with a SATA plug-in. I'm looking for an external SATA drive of 750 Mb - 1 T to hook up. After an hour and a half trying to get a human at Direct technical the little jerk pretended I was hallucinating about the plug and acted like he never heard of SATA.
> 
> Anybody know of a drive that will work with this?
> 
> THX.......... mike


As has been alluded to earlier in this thread, DIRECTV does not officially support the eSATA option. Because of this no one you can talk to at DIRECTV will have any knowledge of it...unless they read about it here.

I would stay away from the FreeAgent Pro and the MyBook because they are known to have issues with some or all of the HR2x DVRs. The most proven option is to get an Antec MX1 enclosure and put whatever drive in it you want.

Also, the HR22 already has double the recording space as the rest of the HR2x series. So installing an eSATA drive won't gain you as much...remember that the internal drive is not usable while an external drive is connected.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mikehall said:


> I just got HDed by Direct TV last Sat and have an HR22-100 DVR with a SATA plug-in. I'm looking for an external SATA drive of 750 Mb - 1 T to hook up. After an hour and a half trying to get a human at Direct technical the little jerk pretended I was hallucinating about the plug and acted like he never heard of SATA.
> 
> Anybody know of a drive that will work with this?
> 
> THX.......... mike


The Seagate Xtreme that I was using yesterday started acting up while watching a football game and the 21-700 got really hot. Hooked up my Cavalry 750 to it and everything is working as it should. So, I guess we can cross off the Xtreme line from the list of eSATAs that will work with the 21s. Any Cavalry with a model number that starts with "CAX" will work with the 21s and they do come in a 1TB model and do come with an eSATA to eSATA jumper cord.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

66stang351 said:


> As has been alluded to earlier in this thread, DIRECTV does not officially support the eSATA option. Because of this no one you can talk to at DIRECTV will have any knowledge of it...unless they read about it here.





> I would stay away from the FreeAgent Pro and the MyBook because they are known to have issues with some or all of the HR2x DVRs.


That is only partly correct. The FAPs work perfectly with the 20s, they will not work with the 21s. As for the MyBook series, they are made so that they will NOT work with a DVR. WD has a series of "DVR Extenders" that are just starting to show up. I saw a 500 Gig model in BB yesterday. Don't know if they will work with the 21s, but will try one when I can find at least a 1TB model.



> The most proven option is to get an Antec MX1 enclosure and put whatever drive in it you want.


Going to try that this week. Still seems easier to use the Cavalry CAX line. They DO work with with the 21s and 20s and do come with a jumper cable and do come in 1TB size.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> maybe its changed, but wasn't there posts saying WD MyBooks did not work well?


They don't work at all with ANY DVR. They are made that way deliberately. Call up WD and ask them if you doubt me. They will tell you that they have a line of "DVR Extenders" made specifically for, obviously, DVRs. Don't know if they will work with the 21s, but the MyBook series will not work with any DVR. That info is straight from WD.

Rich


----------



## mikehall (Oct 9, 2008)

Costco has a WD 500Mb called the 'My DVR' eSATA specifically for DVRs ostensibly.
Being it's 500Mb, I'm not interested cause I want 1T.


----------



## a k (Jan 1, 2008)

I started up a HR21-700 yesterday and D***TV rep said I could swap my external from the HR20-700 and I would only loose the pay per movies,all else would work. Any ideas?


----------



## SubSlr08 (Dec 4, 2007)

a k said:


> I started up a HR21-700 yesterday and D***TV rep said I could swap my external from the HR20-700 and I would only loose the pay per movies,all else would work. Any ideas?


Wrong! It's been my understanding that the eSATA units are tied by serial number to each box. If it's moved to a different box, it will be reformatted. That means nothing will be left on it. . .

I wish that it were different, but reading here shows otherwise.

*{Sorry - headline should be to another DVR yet!}*


----------



## a k (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks, that's what I thought but wasn"t sure.


----------



## davitt (Nov 27, 2007)

SubSlr08 said:


> Wrong! It's been my understanding that the eSATA units are tied by serial number to each box. If it's moved to a different box, it will be reformatted. That means nothing will be left on it. . .
> 
> I wish that it were different, but reading here shows otherwise.
> 
> *{Sorry - headline should be to another DVR yet!}*


I had a HR20 that just up and died. I contacted tech support and they sent a HR22-100 as the replacement. I have an Antec eSATA enclosure with a Seagate 750gb dive and it is working as before on the new unit.

I did let the new unit update its firmware overnight before I plugged in the eSATA drive. All my recording and settings are still there.

Thanks to all in this forum. It has helped a ton over the past year!!


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

davitt said:


> I had a HR20 that just up and died. I contacted tech support and they sent a HR22-100 as the replacement. I have an Antec eSATA enclosure with a Seagate 750gb dive and it is working as before on the new unit.
> 
> I did let the new unit update its firmware overnight before I plugged in the eSATA drive. All my recording and settings are still there.


While the recordings from your old HR20 are still there, I bet your new HR22 can't play them. The recordings are tied to the specific HR box that made them.

To the best of my knowledge, the HR22 acts like an HR21 when it comes to eSATA drives. Lots of info about HR21's and eSATA here: 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=142735


----------

